# Ford 2910 PTO lever



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi - newbee here. Just bought a Ford 2910 diesel. Haven't used the PTO yet. It says it has Independent PTO, and there's a lever on the left side under the driver seat.

My question is: Should the PTO shaft spins all the time? With clutch engaged or not?

I haven't seen what difference is when lever is in down or up position.

Can anyone help educate me on this. No operators manual came with it...

Thx


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

shock said:


> Hi - newbee here. Just bought a Ford 2910 diesel. Haven't used the PTO yet. It says it has Independent PTO, and there's a lever on the left side under the driver seat.
> 
> My question is: Should the PTO shaft spins all the time? With clutch engaged or not?
> 
> ...


You have the PTO engaged, move the lever to where it isn't and be happy.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome shock!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Grab hold of the pto shaft,(shaft only!), while it is spinning, with the tractor at idle rpm. If you can hold it and it stops spinning, it is not engaged. I am not sure of the correct technical term for this 'residual' spinning when the pto is not engaged, but I have witnessed it many times on different brands and sizes of tractors throughout my life. Someone posted something about this 'residual' pto spinning not too long ago here on the forum. I think they mentioned it had something to do with residual oil, or clutch friction, or something like that. To make sure the pto does engage, move the lever to the position it is not, and then try to grab the pto. If you can not stop it, it is engaged. Good luck!


----------

